# Toughts of a muay thai enthusiast



## Zephyor (Dec 2, 2016)

cuddling with gf... you mean clicnhing? 
accidentally slam your leg into the table's... damn i broke anotherone. 
Seen Bloodsport last evening... nostalgic... note that muay thay guys there actually won a couple of fights before fighting Frank and that guy with pecs.... i only know him as Bolo...    Kickboxer was nicer tough.... 
Have u ever notied that Van Damme gets to tap some in each of his movies?  like... there was the curly haired reporter in b.s., and that niece of the master....   showing off to master's nice... way to go Jean!


----------

